# bulgarian clen



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone got any of this?

I was told that it may not be all that good, and id taken it for a week, and not really been impressed, took a week off, an now had some this morning..and it feels like rocket fuel now...

Proper sweat on.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

its alright but doesnt even come close to the chinese stuff


----------



## nadya_genadya (Apr 21, 2012)

Yes but in the Chinese do not know what they contain. Bulgarian clenbuterol is clean. I drink it and I am Bulgarian. I can send to anyone who wishes.


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

nadya_genadya said:


> Yes but in the Chinese do not know what they contain. Bulgarian clenbuterol is clean. I drink it and I am Bulgarian. I can send to anyone who wishes.


do you work for bulgarian clen producers? this is the second time ive seen you post this today :s


----------



## nadya_genadya (Apr 21, 2012)

I read all of clenbuterol in the net because I drink it now. In the English site has more info and signing up for constant writing about a fake Clenbuterol soffarma. A product is good, just not aware of side effects. Can not trust Chinese medicine, this is a bit silly.


----------



## nadya_genadya (Apr 21, 2012)

Inapsine said:


> do you work for bulgarian clen producers? this is the second time ive seen you post this today :s


Why should you work there? Clenbuterol is sold freely in any pharmacy in Bulgaria.


----------



## nadya_genadya (Apr 21, 2012)

Clenbuterol Soffarma of: 

Clenbuterol not Soffarma:


----------



## magzmac (Apr 1, 2012)

nadya_genadya said:


> Yes but in the Chinese do not know what they contain. Bulgarian clenbuterol is clean. I drink it and I am Bulgarian. I can send to anyone who wishes.


How much does this cost ?


----------



## nadya_genadya (Apr 21, 2012)

Last I bought was and 10 € for 50 tablets 20 grams, delivery to the UK is € 4 somewhere.


----------



## ANIMALISTIC (Jul 28, 2012)

If some one need Bulgarian clen write me a PM! i can get i despached here in uk straight away

and is 100% real cuz was bought in a pharmacy in Bulgaria!


----------



## ProteinPitstop (Jun 20, 2011)

Bulgarian Clen is the best stuff I've come across but make sure the source is legit


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ANIMALISTIC said:


> If some one need Bulgarian clen write me a PM! i can get i despached here in uk straight away
> 
> and is 100% real cuz was bought in a pharmacy in Bulgaria!


Your one post and join date really fills me with confidence in Pm'ing you.


----------



## ANIMALISTIC (Jul 28, 2012)

So you judge me by my single post and recent joining date

hm.... Why is that!! My clen is 100% authentic resone one I am bulgarian and reason two i like to keep my clients satisfied!

Lack of fate PM me and ill send you a sample free of charge!!!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ANIMALISTIC said:


> So you judge me by my single post and recent joining date
> 
> hm.... Why is that!! My clen is 100% authentic resone one I am bulgarian and reason two i like to keep my clients satisfied!
> 
> Lack of fate PM me and ill send you a sample free of charge!!!


There are a few spammers on the board so everyone would be a bit sceptical i believe.

You have to have been a member for a month and have 30posts to receive Pam's fella


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

sorry guys, no matter how good your clen is, the fact is that you will not really be trusted much until your post count has gone up a little, and i don't mean spam.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Perhaps it is because so many of us have been scammed, and are a little wary? If you are genuine then i'm sure that people will report on the fact, long standing members of course.



ANIMALISTIC said:


> So you judge me by my single post and recent joining date
> 
> hm.... Why is that!! My clen is 100% authentic resone one I am bulgarian and reason two i like to keep my clients satisfied!
> 
> Lack of fate PM me and ill send you a sample free of charge!!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> There are a few spammers on the board so everyone would be a bit sceptical i believe.
> 
> You have to have been a member for a month and *have 30posts to receive Pam's fella*


Is Pams fella well endowed?I wouldn't like to receive him it sounds sore.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Is Pams fella well endowed?I wouldn't like to receive him it sounds sore.


Pams actually a woman but she has a cl1t like a c0ck from this Bulgarian Clen

Damn predictive text


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I too am Bulgarian and I can sours yu nice clens.

Please give your bank account details and sort code and I will wire you them clens.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I too am Bulgarian and I can sours yu nice clens.
> 
> Please give your bank account details and sort code and I will wire you them clens.


I don't remember that but would it help if I posted you my bank card and pin number?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Lol... so selling clenbuterol on here is ok?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I don't remember that but would it help if I posted you my bank card and pin number?


card of bank and PIN is OK.

Please also can you passport send OK.

My clens is good clens than the them chinese clens can make for you much good ....


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> card of bank and PIN is OK.
> 
> Please also can you passport send OK.
> 
> My clens is good clens than the them chinese clens can make for you much good ....


not a problem,i shall also throw in my national insurance number for good measure.

First class delivered.

Woohoo can't wait to get this class a good clen,not like them other mugs that get scammed.


----------



## Mr Zed (Sep 9, 2011)

The sopharma stuff I had before was bunk. Googled it and found a post of the same batch on here. It was poo.

I've just got phoenix pharma clean. Check my recent posts. It's good stuff.


----------



## ANIMALISTIC (Jul 28, 2012)

Hahaha so if i am not a keyboard warrior

I'm no good is that right! Give me a break ! I simply asked if any one here needs some authentic bulgarian clen

Thats all!! Cheers


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ANIMALISTIC said:


> Hahaha so if i am not a keyboard warrior
> 
> I'm no good is that right! Give me a break ! I simply asked if any one here needs some authentic bulgarian clen
> 
> Thats all!! Cheers


Nothing to do with that.

first post though is about you selling clen,which you're not allowed to advertise by the way.

Nobody knows you or where you came from but you expect people to hand over money to you


----------



## ANIMALISTIC (Jul 28, 2012)

I see what the deal is and you are probably right i see a post abit above one guy asking for pin cards and acct and copy of a passport

WTF?? Why the hell would you need them for!! I was trying to

Help someone out but i guess thats not the right place! Anyway!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

ANIMALISTIC said:


> I see what the deal is and you are probably right i see a post abit above one guy asking for pin cards and acct and copy of a passport
> 
> WTF?? Why the hell would you need them for!! I was trying to
> 
> Help someone out but i guess thats not the right place! Anyway!


Rightttttttt,I see humor isn't a strong part. Anyway,like you said,so you don't get banned or in trouble stop offering to sell it fella. Very nice of you to do so though to offer to help.


----------



## ANIMALISTIC (Jul 28, 2012)

I dont expect people to give me money

Like i said i will post some to whoever wants free of charge

And then if they are satisfied they might offer me some sponsorship so to speak!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ANIMALISTIC said:


> Hahaha so if i am not a keyboard warrior
> 
> I'm no good is that right! Give me a break ! I simply asked if any one here needs some authentic bulgarian clen
> 
> Thats all!! Cheers


Mate you can't offer to sell it on here its breaching the forum rules.


----------



## ANIMALISTIC (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok whatever!!!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

ANIMALISTIC said:


> In trouble how if i may ask are you a cop or something?


He just means you'll get banned for breaching the forum rules,drop the attitude you're in the wrong.


----------



## shelifts99 (Jul 24, 2014)

What cycles are you using with this? 2 weeks on 1 off?


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> card of bank and PIN is OK.
> 
> Please also can you passport send OK.
> 
> My clens is good clens than the them chinese clens can make for you much good ....


Dont forget your bloody house keys, your car, free NHS, benefits, education. Lol


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

militant said:


> Dont forget your bloody house keys, your car, free NHS, benefits, education. Lol


strong 2 year bump


----------

